

Why Dropbox is dangerous - noduerme
http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=36157&replies=12#post-309095

======
gumbo
Reading this thread somehow pissed me off. The concerns of this guy are
legitimate, I think that some Delphic employee should be there to answer such
enquiries even with a simple kindly excuse. Letting your users respond help
but I feel like this guy will simply cancel his account and advice all his
friends to not use it.

------
HerraBRE
I wonder if running dropbox as a user with read access but no write
permissions would solve this guy's problem. I also wonder whether it would
work at all. :-)

